
The Tech Deities - xylon
https://www.technologicallyadvancedhuman.uk/the_tech_deities.html
======
ricc
His message is a little trite because I've been hearing (and even used to
proselytize) the same things ever since Linux "fanboys" started bashing (pun
not intended) Windows users. For the layman, convenience trumps
control/customizability.

